# fsset FreeBSD 9.1



## ikbendeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Gamin recommends setting ufs polling to 10 using

```
fsset ufs poll 10
```

however, fsset is gone in freebsd 9.1? Any suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2013)

That is an internal Gamin command, not a command-line command.  Put it in /usr/local/etc/gamin/gaminrc.


----------

